# Oracle Primaera P6 Web-Application Setup Ready to YOU



## magnum1272003 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني الأعزاء بعد طول انتظار أخيرًا إليكم كيفية عمل تثبيت لبرنامج
Primavera P6 Web Access
أود أن أعتتذر إليكم عن أمرين، الأول: تأخري في تقديم هذا الشرح
الثاني: الاطالة في الشرح لعمل التثبيت ولكن أرجو المعذرة لأن الموضوع معقد وصعب إلى حد كبير
أردت اسعادكم بهذا العمل فأسعدوني بالدعاء لي 

وأخيرًا مع الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?6952mcsyzox9hq5

ملحوظة:
1- لقد أرفقت عدة ملفات استعنت بها أثناء الشرح وستوفر الكثير عليكم إن شاء الله وبها صورة للبرنامج من الداخل بعد تمام الدخول عليه حيث أن ذلك لم يظهر في آخر الشرح الفيديو

2- أتمنى قبل أن تبدأوا في تثبيت البرنامج بتعديل الأوامر في ملف المساعدة على حسب المسار الذي به البرنامج والأي بي الخاص بجهازكم ولكن قبل التعديل شاهدوا الشرح أولا حتى يكون الأمر مفهومًا

وأنا على استعداد للرد على أي استفسار من أي أحدٍ من إخواننا
حياكم الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أخوكم 
مهندس/ أحمد صبري​


----------



## alyflowery (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بصراحه مجهود جبار م- احمد
وطبعاً جالي احباط بعد 80% من مشاهده الملف ولم اكمل الباقي 
ولا ادري مالسبب كل اصدار جديد تصبح الامور اكثر تعقيداً عن ماقبله ليس في استخدام البرانامج ولكن في عمليه التثبيت
لان معظمها امور تتعلق بالبرمجه وليست باداره المشاريع 
عموما جزاكم الله كل خير 
وليا عوده بعد التطبيق


----------



## magnum1272003 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

eng_alaa2004 قال:


> بصراحه مجهود جبار م- احمد
> وطبعاً جالي احباط بعد 80% من مشاهده الملف ولم اكمل الباقي
> ولا ادري مالسبب كل اصدار جديد تصبح الامور اكثر تعقيداً عن ماقبله ليس في استخدام البرانامج ولكن في عمليه التثبيت
> لان معظمها امور تتعلق بالبرمجه وليست باداره المشاريع
> ...



والله أنا مشفق على كل من سيحاول التجربة فالله معكم جميعا 
فوالله لقد أخذ مني اعداد هذا الشرح حوالي 6 ساعات فتخيلوا معي كل هذا الوقت فقط لعمل اعداد لبرنامج فما بالكم بتعلمه والعمل عليه
يسر الله الخير للجميع


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (31 ديسمبر 2010)

magnum1272003 قال:


> والله أنا مشفق على كل من سيحاول التجربة فالله معكم جميعا
> فوالله لقد أخذ مني اعداد هذا الشرح حوالي 6 ساعات فتخيلوا معي كل هذا الوقت فقط لعمل اعداد لبرنامج فما بالكم بتعلمه والعمل عليه
> يسر الله الخير للجميع


 بارك الله فيك وسهل لك طريقا للجنة...وجاري التحميل... انشاء الله


----------



## safys (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس احمد صبرى
لكن الموضوع بجد صعب لكن هحاول ان شاء الله مرة اخرى 
لكن هوا المهندس احمد صبرى it 
اعتقد انه اكيد it


----------



## magnum1272003 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

safys قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس احمد صبرى
> لكن الموضوع بجد صعب لكن هحاول ان شاء الله مرة اخرى
> لكن هوا المهندس احمد صبرى it
> اعتقد انه اكيد it



أنا مهندس مدني يا هندسة وخريج 2010 كمان ولسه ما اشتغلتش كمان ايه رأيك


----------



## safys (31 ديسمبر 2010)

magnum1272003 قال:


> أنا مهندس مدني يا هندسة وخريج 2010 كمان ولسه ما اشتغلتش كمان ايه رأيك



لا ..... تمااااااااااااام 
ربنا يوفقك يا هندسة


----------



## محمد مطر (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير...
مجهود جبار تشكر عليه.... 
جاري التحميل والتجربة...

ما شاء الله عليك أخي ماغنوم (أحمد صبري) خريج جديد ويطلع منك كل ده.....
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في الدنيا والآخرة.......


----------



## mahzad2005 (1 يناير 2011)

مشكور و الله يحفظك


----------



## abo_kola (2 يناير 2011)

الف شكر للأخ أحمد صبري على المجهود الرائع الذي يقوم به وأسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعله في ميزان حسناته.
ولكن أحب أن أوضح نقطة معينه وهي ليس مطلوب من كل مهندس تخطيط ومتابعة معرفة كيفية التنصيب للبرنامج حيث لابد من توافر الأتي وفق ما تنصح به شركة أوراكل:

_مهندس شبكات وخوادم_: 
وهو مهندس متخصص في اجهزة خوادم الشبكة البرامج الخاصة بالشبكة وتوصيلها على الشبكة العنكبوتية وكذلك أمان الشبكة من المتطفليين والهاكرز
_مهندس قواعد بيانات :_
وهو مهندس متخصص في إدارة قواعد البيانات الكبيرة ذات العلاقات مثل أوركل و أس كيو إل وهو القائم على أعمال صيانة البيانات والحفظ الدوري لها وإستعادة البيانات في حال فقدها.
_مهندس إدارة النظام: System Administrator
_وهو مسئول بصفة مباشرة بالتنسيق مع ما سبق لإعداد هيكلة العمل وإعطاء الصلاحيات والدعم الفني للمستخدمين وحل كافة المشاكل المتعلقة بالنظام.
وبالتالي فإن شرحنا لطرق التنصيب لتلك البرامج ما هي الا محاولة منا لجعل كل فريق العمل في بوتقة واحدة وبالتالي الكل يعرف المجهود المبذول من الأخريين وليس أن يقوم بعملهم.

وأخيرا شكرا للأخ أحمد صبري


----------



## magnum1272003 (2 يناير 2011)

أخي العزيز أبو أسامة أتفق معك فيما قلت تماما فما هي إلا محاولة للتقريب بين فريق العمل الواحد 
جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mahzad2005 (2 يناير 2011)

مهندس الشريف احمد صبري
الله يعطيك خير الدنيا و آخره انشاالله
اذا يمكن تحميل البرنامج Oracle Primaera P6 Web في http://www.mediafire.com.
مع الاسف ما اقدر تحميل من اوراكل.


----------



## magnum1272003 (2 يناير 2011)

mahzad2005 قال:


> مهندس الشريف احمد صبري
> الله يعطيك خير الدنيا و آخره انشاالله
> اذا يمكن تحميل البرنامج oracle primaera p6 web في http://www.mediafire.com.
> مع الاسف ما اقدر تحميل من اوراكل.


انتظره مني في أقرب الأوقات إن شاء ربي


----------



## عزت ابوعوده (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود 
وبعد الاطلاع على الفيديو فان اصدار p6.7 افضل بكثير


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع جدا 
وكل ده من مهندس خريج 2010 
ربنا يوفقك والى الامام دايما


----------



## sh2awaa (3 يناير 2011)

ياخى مجهود متميز بارك الله فيك


----------



## magnum1272003 (4 يناير 2011)

الأخوة الأعزاء
بالنسبة للذين قد نجحوا منكم في عمل تثبيت للبرنامج أرجو أن يخبرونا بتجربتهم والذين لم ينجحوا فما هي المشكلات التي قابلتهم؟؟
أرجو التفاعل والمشاركة*


----------



## يسرى191 (4 يناير 2011)

و الله انا سعيد جدا بهذه المشاركة القيمة منك يا باشمهندس و مقدر تماما للمجهود الذى قمت به من اجل افادة اخوانك فى المنتدى بارك الله فيك ووفقك دائما لما فيه الخير 

تسلم ايدك الحلوة


----------



## محمد مطر (12 يناير 2011)

mahzad2005 قال:


> مهندس الشريف احمد صبري
> الله يعطيك خير الدنيا و آخره انشاالله
> اذا يمكن تحميل البرنامج oracle primaera p6 web في http://www.mediafire.com.
> مع الاسف ما اقدر تحميل من اوراكل.



يبدو أنه عندنا في سوريا ممنوعين من استخدام هذه البرامج..
يرفض لدي التحميل من الموقع بسبب شروط التصدير في الولايات المتحدة..


----------



## Jamal (13 يناير 2011)

سلمت يداك


----------



## mahzad2005 (15 يناير 2011)

مهندس صبري العزيز
انا في انتظارك.


----------



## Mohsen Mohamed (21 فبراير 2011)

مهندس/ أحمد صبري:

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير...
مجهود جبار تشكر عليه.... 
تم تثبيت البرنامج ولكن عندما يفتح اول صفحة نجد الخطأ الاتى يظهرب Start Admin weblogic server Java.Lang. OutOf MomeryError"


----------



## حسام_خميس (2 يونيو 2011)

thank you very much Eng. Ahmed it was very helpful 
finally I succeed to setup P6 web in my computer because of your detailed instructions you are very smart and you will have a very successful career life in future isa

I have a small question, I installed the p6 web in the same database of P6 standalone but the project in the database don't appear in p6 web, so is there any way to connect standalone p6 to web based p6??

another question, how I can install sample projects in P6 web access??

thank you


----------



## wissam 1973 (7 يونيو 2011)

abo_kola قال:


> الف شكر للأخ أحمد صبري على المجهود الرائع الذي يقوم به وأسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعله في ميزان حسناته.
> ولكن أحب أن أوضح نقطة معينه وهي ليس مطلوب من كل مهندس تخطيط ومتابعة معرفة كيفية التنصيب للبرنامج حيث لابد من توافر الأتي وفق ما تنصح به شركة أوراكل:
> 
> _مهندس شبكات وخوادم_:
> ...



أرحتني الله يريحك


----------



## magnum1272003 (7 يونيو 2011)

wissam 1973 قال:


> أرحتني الله يريحك


ياه ليه كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faysal farhat (25 مارس 2013)

can any help me to setup Primavera contract management v13.1 and many thanks


----------



## magnum1272003 (29 مارس 2013)

faysal farhat قال:


> can any help me to setup Primavera contract management v13.1 and many thanks


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grHrO3mIsy8&list=UUBHj-HIAc1Eb0wTmyYn7Ckw&index=1


----------



## wissam 1973 (19 مارس 2014)

أخي العزيز

هذا البرنامج فتل رأسي ولم أستطع بعد تنزيله على جهازي


----------

